# Little branch-tree like things growing off my LR?



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

So my tank is cycling with live rock from an established tank. I noticed, mainly on the rocks that have light shinning on them, that there are these little white branch like things growing everywhere. 









Here are some pictures of my live rock today, my blackberry isn't good enough to get a good picture but you can see the condition of my rock somewhat.

I have tons of tiny tiny critters running around on the rock. Some fruit fly looking things, some weird tiny ass worm with flat tops and bottoms (looks like a microscopic bending cylinder moving around hah)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nothing of concern. The fine glassy/white inital appearance generally will turn to solid pinkish purple branches. Not sure what they are but again, never did any research on it either...LOL. 

I'm always fascinated with how something "new" pops up every now and then 

HTH


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Foraminiferans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foraminifera


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Foraminiferans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foraminifera


so good or bad?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

harmless - they're filter feeders that will do no bad in your tank


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

they are everywhere on the rock. the main one is about almost an inch now.


----------

